# Deadpool 3: Superhelden-Film spielt im MCU und erhält R-Rating



## AndreLinken (12. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deadpool 3: Superhelden-Film spielt im MCU und erhält R-Rating* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Deadpool 3: Superhelden-Film spielt im MCU und erhält R-Rating*


----------



## Haehnchen81 (12. Januar 2021)

R-Rating heißt leider gar nichts, die meisten Filme die hier zu Lande ein FSK 12 rating bekommen haben in den USA dann ein R-rating. 

Ich halte es für stark unwahrscheinlich das Deadpool 3 auch so wird wie Teil 1 und 2 was den "härtegrad" in sachen Gewalt und Humor angeht. 

Wäre aber ein starkes Zeichen wenn doch, das Disney gewillt ist aus ihrer "Komfort"-Family Zone auszubrechen.


----------



## G-Kar (12. Januar 2021)

Deadpool 1 und 2 waren aber FSK 16, nicht 12. Und jetzt da auch noch "Star" auf Disney+ kommt, oder wie auch immer das heißt, deren "Adult" Abteilung, da kann man mal vorsichtig hoffnungsvoll sein.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2021)

Deadpool 3 ? Geil. Freu*


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Januar 2021)

Na, da bin ich aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Dai-shi (12. Januar 2021)

Bei den Amis heisst das doch nur, dass man keinen Nippel sieht und der Rest bleibt gleich


----------



## Leinad-Reign (12. Januar 2021)

Ich habe nicht einmal den ersten komplett durchgehalten. Wenn deren "R-Rating" sich aber auf die ganzen sex-witze bezieht, die man im ersten um die Ohren geschlagen bekommt, dann braucht man von dem ja nichts weiter zu erwarten.
Spricht halt infantiles Teenie Publikum damit an. Da bin ich bei weitem raus mit.

Ist aber natürlich schön für diejenigen, welche BHefürchtungen auf ein weichgespüle hatten. Da ist so eine Nachricht echt mal was nettes!


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (13. Januar 2021)

Noch schreiben sie ja erstmal am Drehbuch selbst, welches am Ende erstmal Disney absegnen muss. Heißt alles nocht nichts.

_"Es ist ein deutlich anderer Charakter im MCU,..."_
Na dann, ma abwarten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Januar 2021)

Leinad-Reign schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht einmal den ersten komplett durchgehalten. Wenn deren "R-Rating" sich aber auf die ganzen sex-witze bezieht, die man im ersten um die Ohren geschlagen bekommt, dann braucht man von dem ja nichts weiter zu erwarten.
> Spricht halt infantiles Teenie Publikum damit an. Da bin ich bei weitem raus mit.
> 
> Ist aber natürlich schön für diejenigen, welche BHefürchtungen auf ein weichgespüle hatten. Da ist so eine Nachricht echt mal was nettes!


Die Comics zeichneten sich auch schon durch Brutalität und derben Vokabular aus.  

In der Tat ist Deadpool (Film) meiner Meinung nach noch deutlich weniger abgedreht und auch harmloser.


----------

